# Extended in August?



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

When hunting the extended unit on the opener in August, Are deer and elk really hard to find? Me and a buddy are looking to camp back in somewhere, so we know that we're going to have to get far back in somewhere. We just want to know what to expect.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

expect lots of people. in less you can get way back in there where no body wants to be.Good luck


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Yes, lots of people. Three hours away from a trail, any trail and you are getting warm. And then you still see people. The game are very spooky during August-September, very rare to see anything during these months. Good luck.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> We just want to know what to expect.


You can expect ten thousand other screaming idiots with bows running the deer in every direction. I haven't hunted an opener on the front for 5 years now because of this. Have fun...


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > We just want to know what to expect.
> 
> 
> You can expect ten thousand other screaming idiots with bows running the deer in every direction....


So true, this year about an hour after first light on opening day. There was a guy screaming for someone. Then a bolt of lightning hit nearby and all was quiet. :shock:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > We just want to know what to expect.
> 
> 
> You can expect ten thousand other screaming *idiots with bows* running the deer in every direction. I haven't hunted an opener on the front for 5 years now because of this. Have fun...


Actually, I haven't decided where I'm hunting on the opener yet...


----------



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

+1 on what others have said. It is very hard to get away from people that time of year, even off the trails. I watched a hiker in front of a hunter, yell, scream and run back and forth through the trees. He would stop every now and then and look back towards the hunter.
It is also not uncommon to see 20+ vehicles parked at any trail head.

But the bucks are there year round, and they know how to hide from the crowds.
This year I watched a group of 5 bucks with two shooters in it bed down not 40 yards away from a trail. That day over 20 hikers walked right by them, they never moved. The bucks hit their beds not long after it was light enough to see. And they did not come out till right at dark. and the wind was blowing right at the bucks all day. Some hikers were singing, laughing, some even running. The bucks had obviously done this before.


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

I was bivy hunting the opener this year on the front. Had 30 elk bedded with one nice bull in the group. The storm front of ants came up the mountain and done blew the whole place before first light opening day 

After the snow sleet and rain had mellowed out, I packed up my camp and headed out to find 11 trucks parked at the trail head.

If you want a good pack-in hunting experience, I'd suggest the top of the Uinta's or some other high peaks as far from Salt Lake as you can get.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

one thing you will usually have to live with on the front is hunters and hikers. you will have company. You will get discouraged if you are easily frustrated with other hunters!

getting back in is a myth there isn't anywhere you can really get way back in and get away from anyone unless it is after nov and you are in millcreek. Then you would have to be a hardcore Utard to want to hike over 5 miles in 2' of snow just to get to the bottom of the hill you want to hunt.

if you want to stay away from people hunt low. everybody gets in and hikes to the tops. the deer have learned and adapted. LOL

all that being said I only saw ten people on the hill this year and i hunted and scouted close to 40 days this year.


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

+1 on the uintahs. i have not hunted the front on the opener in 4yrs. however, i did shoot a nice buck out of my treestand the very 1st morning i went up. they are there, but you will have competition.


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

c3hammer said:


> If you want a good pack-in hunting experience, I'd suggest the top of the Uinta's or some other high peaks as far from Salt Lake as you can get.
> 
> Cheers,
> Pete


Yep, I was in the Uintas on the opener this past year (just about froze my @$$ off) and didn't see another hunter although I saw 2 other vehicles at the trailhead. I loved hunting the front during the extended but I think I'm sticking to my backyard for the regular season so I can get away from people and cell phone land.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

For thoughs of you who do backpack in, how far do you hike in? How close do you set up camp away from where you have found animals?


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

[quote="ridgetop So true, this year about an hour after first light on opening day. There was a guy screaming for someone. Then a bolt of lightning hit nearby and all was quiet. :shock:[/quote]

First off I wasn't screaming, I was just calling elk. And second, I wasn't hit by lightning, I was just resting my vocal cords while changing my drawers!!!


----------

